
The palaeogenetics of cat dispersal in the ancient world - Hooke
http://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-017-0139
======
kodfodrasz
This topic comes up on HN in some variation every 2-3 weeks...

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
I too have noted the preponderance of cat related materials and subject matter
on the internet.

